# Electric Car Accessories



## joywilkins (Mar 11, 2013)

Give your electric car some bling-bling, and turn it into a real haven. Sure, there's a wide array of accessories for your vehicle-anything that you want-from a simple floor mat of your taste to a more complicated GPS unit.

Here are a few car accessories you can choose from:

Trillium Cozy Cushion Heated Car Seat Massager

Here comes the answer to everyone's longing for comfort while on the road alongside an electric car. Trillium Cozy Cushion Heated Car Seat Massager, the name says it all! The cushion uses a soothing massage; radiating heat and cozy memory foam to provide you comfort and help you alleviate stress while driving. For maximum comfort, you can control the level of heat and vibration for massage with a hand-held controller. The cushion can be easily strapped to a seat in your electric car.

Trillium AutoVent Solar Powered Ventilator

If you have been complaining about heat circulated while your electric car is on park, you might as well invest in a Trillium AutoVent Solar Powered Ventilator. The solar-powered fan cools your electric car while on park. It doesn't only vent hot rancid air but also cigarette and pet odors, as it helps circulate the air in your car every 20 minutes. Because it takes energy from the sun, you wouldn't have to think about recharging.

Sheepskin Seat Belt Cover (Pair)

If you wanted a rather personal look of your seat belt, you can get a Sheepskin Seat Belt Cover. It is made of genuine sheepskins from Australia and New Zealand. It uses nature's thermostat, which makes it cool in the heat and warm in the cold. Unlike any other material, sheepskin is real tough, lasting for several years. Plus, this product comes in a wide array of colors-sure, you can find one that fits your taste and that matches your electric car.

Level 2 240-Volt ECOtality Home Charger

Many electric car owners are having a problem about where to charge their car. This is because not all cities have public installed car hookup stations. Now, that has been solved. ECOtality Director of Stakeholder Services Steve Schey said that they can complete an installation of a home electric car charger, given the owner has a request permit. This wall-mounted charger can be installed inside your garage. Full charge can be achieved within 4 to six hours of charging.


----------

